# puppy vacs ok at room temp?



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

i ordered some vaccinations from drs foster and smith and when they arrived i was at work. however, i got home shortly after the package was delivered and opened it to find that the ice packs were completely melted, but were still cold. i called to request a return, which they said they would do, but stated that their vets and that the reps state that the vacs are ok at room temp, but will die if hotter than room temp. so, i told him i would check into it and call back tomorrow. i just feel like i would feel safer with vacs i knew were kept cold the entire time. i ordered from a diff company one time, don't remember which one, and the vacs came on ice packs in a styrofoam cooler, and they were cold. this one was in a cardboard box. hell, even if they don't return my 90 bucks, i'd rather just get peace of mind and good vacs that were kept cool.

so, am i just being paranoid? can these vacs withstand room temp? or should i ask for a refund/exchange?


----------



## Jana Knodel (Jan 16, 2006)

Not sure about if they would be ok or not but I have always ordered from Jeffers pet when I order and they come in the styrfoam coolers and are always cold. I now get mine from the local feed store they carry them in stock and I can get them there for about 14 dollars. You might look into your local feed stores as they might carry them also.

Jana


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

I count myself very lucky to have a vet (large animal predominantly) that offers vaccines on litters at an enormous discount. They are only $5 a pup. I used to order vaccines from Omaha Vaccine company in the past, usually by the 25 lot, but after I had two females have false pregnancies, I didn't have a use for the vaccines until after they were expired by 5 months.  This is when I looked into just getting them done by the vet and learning about his discount.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Use a veterinarian. Some years back we were waiting for a pup to arrive from the US. The pup never was shipped. The gentleman administered vaccine himself. In 24 hours all ten pups died. The pups suffered an agonizing death, he suffered grief.


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

definitely not. Get a new shipment and make sure they are cold. Went through this once with a pup who I thought was being vaccinated properly by using vaccines purchased at a local farm store. She contracted Parvo at 13 weeks old. This was a week after she had a 7 way booster. When I took to vet, the vet stated she had a high percentage of cases of Parvo from dogs that were being vaccinated by their owners with purchases being made at local feed stores, orschellins, etc. Her theory was that the vaccines were being delivered and not stored under refridgeration immediately which prompted the vaccine to be ineffective making the puppy succeptible to those viruses. Since then I have spent the extra money for the vaccines through my vet but still giving the injection myself.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

I have had very good luck with Revival. I just ordered vaccines and they arrived next day in styrafoam box with the ice packs still frozen. Has been this way every time I order from them.

www.revivalanimal.com


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Friend who worked at my vet said that any vacs that arrived with ice melted were sent back. Can be hard to tell how long the ice has been gone. They didn't want to take any chances that vacs were not fully effective.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

precisionlabradors said:


> i ordered some vaccinations from drs foster and smith and when they arrived i was at work. however, i got home shortly after the package was delivered and opened it to find that the ice packs were completely melted, but were still cold. i called to request a return, which they said they would do, but stated that their vets and that the reps state that the vacs are ok at room temp, but will die if hotter than room temp. so, i told him i would check into it and call back tomorrow. i just feel like i would feel safer with vacs i knew were kept cold the entire time. i ordered from a diff company one time, don't remember which one, and the vacs came on ice packs in a styrofoam cooler, and they were cold. this one was in a cardboard box. hell, even if they don't return my 90 bucks, i'd rather just get peace of mind and good vacs that were kept cool.
> 
> so, am i just being paranoid? can these vacs withstand room temp? or should i ask for a refund/exchange?



Too important...why take a chance?


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

precisionlabradors said:


> i ordered some vaccinations from drs foster and smith and when they arrived i was at work. however, i got home shortly after the package was delivered and opened it to find that the ice packs were completely melted, but were still cold. i called to request a return, which they said they would do, but stated that their vets and that the reps state that the vacs are ok at room temp, but will die if hotter than room temp.


If you look at the label, I believe most state they need to be refrigerated between 35-45F. If it was above 45F (a quick check w/ a thermometer would verify), I'd send them back and request they reship overnight as they should have for summer months anyhow!


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Thats funny, the LAST Time I ordered anything from Foster and Smith, was when they sent me vaccines, and the ice was melted, they were warm. Of course I didnt use them, called F and S and received the same info as you were. They gave me a lot of trouble when I wanted to return them, but finally they did agree, and pd the shipping. Honestly I cant remember if they replaced them,or I ordered from someplace else, but I have not ordered a thing from them since. I get all my vaccines from Revival Animal Health. The shots ALWAYS come cold,and the ice is always still frozen.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

i called and they are going to ship new ones overnight. the gal on the phone this time was much more willing to help than the last guy. we will see what happens.


----------

